# DIY Stanchion Plans?



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I am getting two yearling dexter heifers next week and will need to get them dehorned as soon as possible. I know that they will need to be restrained and looked for a used squeeze shoot - didn't see anything remotely affordable. 

So does anyone have plans for a stanchion that I could build?


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

I suggest you go to the Keeping a Family Cow message board and see what they have there for you.

http://familycow.proboards32.com/index.cgi?


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

You don't need a squeeze chute. Get a rope halter, one with the sliding loops so it tightens when the animal pulls back. Tie them tight to a post, or a bar with the head fairly high. You could use a nose-lead too.
Farmers used to do their own, no anaesthetic and with a small set of horn loppers. If the vet is doing it, s(he) will probably use local anaesthetic, and some sort of saw. It can be a very neat job with surgical wire.
If possible (if you are not needed to be a helper), be out of sight when it happens, so they don't associate you with the operation.
Two sturdy steel gates (6 foot for a Dexter), can be attached one end to a post to make a useful squeeze.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Head gates are a lot cheaper that squeeze chutes. Maybe you can find a used one?


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I don't think I will be required as a helper, and the receptionist at the vets office said that we needed either a squeeze shoot or a stanchion. I have no desire to take on that task myself and would rather show up and "rescue" them after it's over. I find that "rescuing" helps win over many a wary animal.


----------



## freeholdfarms (Aug 10, 2007)

Try these:

http://www.ag.ndsu.nodak.edu/abeng/beefplans.htm

All sorts of plans, others on other pages search the site
I built Headgate #6272 for about $200 in new metal, some machining and welding, works good with Dexters, would need to be taller for "normal" cattle.

Added the index page:
http://www.ag.ndsu.nodak.edu/abeng/plans/index.htm


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Thanks for the link - lots of interesting stuff there!


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I found a used headgate similar to the 6272 headgate, except it can be worked automatically and it is contoured to keep the cow's head from moving up and down. I paid $300 for it. It was advertized in our paper. It works great. We used it to perform a C-section.

Nice link, freeholdfarms.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

Our local vet has a portable shoot he can bring with him to the farm.You may have the same service in your area.


----------

